# the hildabeast hits the canvas



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

BUFFALO, New York (AP) -- Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton collapsed Monday during a speech on Social Security, a radio station reported.

Colleen DiPirro, president of the Amherst Chamber of Commerce, told WBEN-AM radio that Clinton told the crowd she was feeling weak and had had a stomach virus.

Clinton started to speak then collapsed, DiPirro told the radio station.

Clinton, 57, was treated by an emergency crew at the scene and declined to be taken to a hospital, the radio station said.

She is scheduled to speak later Monday at a Catholic college about health care.

Several hundred people were waiting to hear that address. There were also hundreds of anti-abortion protesters waiting at the college.

Clinton's 58-year-old husband, former President Bill Clinton, underwent quadruple bypass surgery in September.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

not to worry though.......

her thigness has enough blubber on her hips and legs to sustain herself for years if need be.

pointer


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

So, let me get this straight. You find this amusing? You derive pleasure from other's misfortune? What if W fell over? What if someone posted up about that ?

What a class act.

RC


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Good republican morals in action.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

yup.... i find it amuzing. i seem to remember when bush senior was in office and he tossed his cookies at a state luncheon in japan the liberal media thought it was amuzing cause it was played over and over again and was the butt of jokes.......as for the good republican morals jab i'll take that as a compliment coming from a guy who says a human fetus is a mass of flesh.

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

pointer99 said:


> yup.... i find it amuzing. i seem to remember when bush senior was in office and he tossed his cookies at a state luncheon in japan the liberal media thought it was amuzing cause it was played over and over again and was the butt of jokes.......as for the good republican morals jab i'll take that as a compliment coming from a guy who says a human fetus is a mass of flesh.
> 
> pointer


I thought you were supposed to be morally superior to us? Why stoop to our level?

As to feti and flesh, you need to recognize what is opinion, and what is fact. You and a few others here seem to have a hard time differentiating those.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I thought you were supposed to be morally superior to us? Why stoop to our level?


after reading most of your drivel for some time here that wouldn't be very difficult.



Miltant_Tiger said:


> As to feti and flesh, you need to recognize what is opinion, and what is fact. You and a few others here seem to have a hard time differentiating those.


your world is a complicated place...hehehe.

pointer


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Militant_Tiger's father was walking down the beach when he came across a lamp. He proceeded to rub the lamp when a Genie appeared. "I will grant you one wish" said the Genie. MT's father thought about it for a while and said, "do you see this map of the Middle East?" "I want all these countries to be at peace." The Genie thought about it, "that's a little bit difficult, how about something else." So MT's father thought for a while, "I would like my little boy MT to become a genius and for everyone to like him." The Genie looked at him and asked, "let me see that map again."

:lol:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

pointer99 said:


> not to worry though.......
> 
> her thigness has enough blubber on her hips and legs to sustain herself for years if need be.
> 
> pointer


I find this statement very troubling......

So if I don't like GWB....and he falls and breaks his leg or worse gets shot...I should post up some of these????

:beer:   :rollin: :laugh: :toofunny:

NOT


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Longshot, that was hilarious! I can't wait to her the rebuttal!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

C'mon Tigger we are a waitin!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Longshot:

:toofunny: :toofunny: :laugh: :rollin: :rollin:

huntin1


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Longshot, I salute you!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I find this hilariously ironic, look at the post then at the signature. I will follow his quote, even if he does not.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I find this hilariously ironic, look at the post then at the signature. I will follow his quote, even if he does not.


i'll wait to see what the genie says about the map .....then i'll get back to you.

pointer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Longshot
:thumb:

MT wrote:


> I will follow his quote, even if he does not.


I guess I am slow here today, what quote are you talking about?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

He has a signature now that says "Don't argue with an idiot" and then goes on to make a joke about a genie, in reference to what a dunce I apparently am. If that isin't irony I'm not a liberal.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Good republican morals in action.


 :withstupid: Thats some good old fashon Hypocracy right there. You now verry well that such a comment is verry imoral also ( using the actions of one person to label an entire group of people... :roll: )

But i suppose you dont have to live up to your own propagand correct?

Judging Reps by Pointers behavior is like me juddging ALL democrats by the Actions of the "Reverand" Al sharpton.

And Robert: YES, alot of people think the misfortunes and injuries of others are funny. thats how Slap-stick was invented. A comedian accidentaly fell of the stage and broke his leg..AND THE CROWD BUSTED UP LAUGHING .

Its part of Mans depravity. Get used to it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Thats some good old fashon Hypocracy right there. You now verry well that such a comment is verry imoral also ( using the actions of one person to label an entire group of people... )
> 
> But i suppose you dont have to live up to your own propagand correct?


I have never propogated that I have more morals than any conservative, it is your people who are supposed to be the picture of morality, not us.



> Judging Reps by Pointers behavior is like me juddging ALL democrats by the Actions of the "Reverand" Al sharpton.


Pointer is a subsidary of the larger republican group, I am telling him that his morals are substandard, not all republicans.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

mr.trooper said:


> And Robert: YES, alot of people think the misfortunes and injuries of others are funny. thats how Slap-stick was invented. A comedian accidentaly fell of the stage and broke his leg..AND THE CROWD BUSTED UP LAUGHING .
> 
> Its part of Mans depravity. Get used to it.


Uhh, thanks for that little lesson in life. That was not my point and you know it. I think Ken summed it up nicely but nobody responded. Go figure.

So, when the beast took her digger, everybody burst out laughing? I think not.

Just like when George Sr. lost his lunch then? That is the point right? Tit for tat?

An equivalent would be if W fell over and bumped his head. Then I posted up about it, refering to him as the Wbeast, of course, and then followed up with a comment like "W's doctors stated that any normal human would have suffered massive brain damage, but being that this is W, he suffered no injury at all."

Get it? Boy you guys would be up in arms over that. But being that this is the evil and fearful Hildebeast.................

Nevermind.

RC


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Robert

A good lesson that I know I need to remind myself of at times. It's like riding a horse, we all fall off at times and need others to remind us. I can take a lesson without being offended. Are you listening too MT.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess I really don't get the lesson here. Pointer posts something unusually obnoxious. I call him out on it. Trooper follows with something that isn't even close to the point, however with condescension and sarcasm reminiscent of our beloved MT. I try, fruitlessly, to make my point again. And now I have learned a lesson?

I don't get it? Sure, I know I am supposed to lighten up. I'll guess I'll have to get used to it?

:lost: :box: :fiddle:

RC


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, Robert, a good lesson for me from you. If I don't watch myself I get angry and would laugh at somebody falling on their rear. When I compare it to riding a horse what I mean is you and I may get angry at times, but then we catch ourselves and pull out of that rut. I was complementing you for the reminder.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ah Ok! I see. I am just frumpy tonight. :******: I am trying to write a few pages in German. Plus I have a calculus test tomorrow.........statics is killing me.......I still love physics though. Why did I want to be an engineer again? :idiot: :idiot: At 32? Oh yeah, college girls! :beer:

I have no idea when I am going to get a chance to try out the new rifle yet either! :eyeroll: :sniper: :sniper:

RC


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Glad you were still on to catch my last post. I have enjoyed our rifle talk and look forward to hearing about how your new baby shoots.

I kind of overlook people getting a little frumpy on this form. MT could make the pope fall of the horse of patience.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Pointer is a subsidary of the larger republican group, I am telling him that his morals are substandard, not all republicans.


my morals are substandard by your standards then that is o.k. by me.

i made a joke about the former president having the muddy water two step. some of her aids got it too. i thought it was funny.

equating that to someone being shot is a bit over the top. hell there are thousands of political jokes out ther about bush..... post some up and i'll laugh too.

by the way trooper.... i will always be glad to be at the other end of the spectrum from al sharpton.

let's see now...... my morals on making a joke on hillary having a virus VS. what's more fun than a barrel of dead fetuses. thanks.... i'll stick to mine and have no problem with it.

pointer


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Uhh, thanks for that little lesson in life. That was not my point and you know it. I think Ken summed it up nicely but nobody responded. Go figure.
> 
> So, when the beast took her digger, everybody burst out laughing? I think not.
> 
> ...


WOW! you were frumpy! i was just goofing around. It wasnt intended to be serious! i wanst promiting Pointer behavior, i was just pointing out that alot of strange people think this kind of thing is funny. and that MT has no buisness talking to other people about morals. Nothng was meant to be offencive.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Seriously...have you checked the state legislature lately? There's some better stuff to argue about than how big Hilary's hips are and the content of Bush's stomach. Some of those political things going on out in Bismarck may affect some of you, FYI.

I hope you are all as active interacting with your senators, as you are with your partisan bullshotting on this board.

Edit: Ahhhh...nevermind, the majority of you are from out of state.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> and that MT has no buisness talking to other people about morals.


If you claim to be the people who follow the most stringent of moral codes, and then make yucks about someone getting sick, I have every right to talk about it.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i have done no such thing. Stop labeling eveoryone by pointers actions.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> i have done no such thing. Stop labeling eveoryone by pointers actions.


You have to be kidding me. I did not mean you as in trooper but you as in anyone who would do such a thing...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Njsimonson

Absolutely I have called my reps. I will be in Bismarck this week also. If you truly want people to respond you could ask without the smart comments.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman,

You have to forgive simonson. As a young pup attorney from a liberal law school where they send you out with an ego as big as all outdoors. He will come around after some old crusty judge does a little trimiing. :wink:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> You have to be kidding me. I did not mean you as in trooper but you as in anyone who would do such a thing...


Alrighty then. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm not trying to be a smart ***, I'm just saying that there's more important politics to debate about than people falling down and throwing up!

Zogman - You have no idea.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Agreed, and I should actually thank you for bringing it up. I was paying very much attention to these things then sort have been pulled off track. I have been relying on a friend, and the e-tree to keep me on track. I called both of my reps last week, and will continue to call them multiple times until bills are settled in the sportsmen's best interest. Thanks.

You fellows are doing a great job at watching our legislators, but even though some of us out partisan bickering we are also debating important national issues. I call senators from other states also. I don't think my message gets out through my state representation in Washington. At the same time I watch bills in North Dakota I give money to support defense of second amendment.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cool - Good to see you're active, Plainsman. That E-Tree is something else, it presents everything in a nice readable stance for everyone to ingest and decide on.

I was never really involved all that much in the past, but now that I'm involved with several wildlife groups throughout the state, I have been emailling my legislators every couple of days, and they're always so ready with a reply to my questions and opinions, it's fun being part of the democratic process, especially with representatives who will listen to you.

How about you out of staters on this board? Are there any similar setups like Nodak and the E-tree to help you out in wildlife matters, or in the legislative system?


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

nj......

we have some of what you speak of but it was too little too late. i think you folks are on the right track. lease hunting will screw up your hunting biggggggggggg time. south carolina is leased up tight.

pointer


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

That sucks. I talked to some South Dakotans on PheasantCountry.com, they didn't really say much bad happened after the no trespass bill became law down there...

Then I realized that PheasantCountry is a jumping off point for guided hunts... :-? Few would dare speak ill of it.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Holy Sh#@ pointer I would have figured your conservative skewed way of thinking would say let hunting go to the "free market", it will manage itself, Let the guides(who are businessman) govern themselvs. But even you pointer seem to have some liberal thinking such as being on the side of the public? Who would have thought Pointer a lib.

TC


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

tail chaser said:


> Who would have thought Pointer a lib.
> 
> TC


who says those north dakota boys don't have a sence of humor. 

pointer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

tail chaser

I'm conservative and I agree also. I agree from the standpoint of our constitution. What is not in the constitution is left to the state, and wild animals are property of the state and thus public property. I would prosecute those who privatize wildlife if I could. I would leave a few guides for those who come from a ways of and have no time to scout, but I would outlaw leasing. People who lease are selling wildlife. No matter how many times they say they are only selling access, the truth is no one would pay them to walk across a fallow field. To anyone who puts any grey matter to task it is clear they are selling wildlife. I will agree with you guys even if you call me nasty names like liberal. :thumb:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

PLAINSMAN AND POINTERS GUIDED COMBINATION HUNTS

after the picture see our prices.










1.deer hunts $1500.00
2. gator hunts $2500.00
3.combination deer and gator $3500.00
4. special hunt for our liberal friends is a unarmed hunt. if you can take the deer away from the gator........absolutely free.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

any takers on number 4?........ anybody?............MT?

pointer


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

maybe that "jimbod" who wanted to wrestle and beat deer to death would do it!? See Deer Hunting Forum...hilarious, but strange.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey what kind of blood lines does that lab have ? Where can I get one ?

TC


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

he didn't come with papers.....but after i shortened his tail and painted him chocolate brown......well you know. still having a problem with the hard mouth thingy.

pointer


----------

